# Now I have a secret



## Heart L Ranch (Jun 18, 2009)

Maybe I have a new horse in my barn..... and its bigger than a mini........


----------



## Minimor (Jun 18, 2009)

...and maybe you should post a picture of that new horse...???


----------



## crponies (Jun 18, 2009)

You know you want to let the cat out of the bag (or is it the pony out of the stall?)!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 18, 2009)

I am excited to see this one



:yes


----------



## Heart L Ranch (Jun 18, 2009)

I won't keep you in suspense...lol I am please to present our first Modern "HS Set The Style". He is a 7 yr old stallion that we were lucky enough to purchase from Leslie and Randy Grimes of Windbreaker Ponies. "Styles" will be a great starter pony for us and we intend to have some fun with him..... Owning a Modern has kinda been a dream for me as I used to breed, train and show saddlebreds so thats about as close as one gets. Although I LOVE Roadster, I think we will end up showing in Formal Pleasure. Sure hope they are not addicting like the minis...


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 18, 2009)

Well you know how I feel about him I am quite the enabler but he is a beautiful pony and you should see this guy in halter truly one of the prettiest moderns I have ever seen

CONGRATS now we can work me up to driving him






(hopefully before my kid does or I will never hear the end of it lol)


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 18, 2009)

Addicting???!!! Are you serious, they are like chips or candy or whatever your fav secret is - OF COURSE THEY ARE ADDICTING! LOL! MMMMMWWWOOOAAhAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

CONGRATS! Nice Pony!


----------



## crponies (Jun 18, 2009)

Oooooo, he looks wonderful! I am sure you will have lots of fun with him.


----------



## Minimor (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice pony!! Congratulations!!

Not addicting? Who are you trying to kid?? Of course they are addicting, especially after you show them once!!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats on your newest adfdition. I am sure we will hear of more entering your barn. We started with one in 10/09, and now we are up to four, possibly five!!!!!!!


----------



## minih (Jun 19, 2009)

Congratulations on a beautiful new addition!!


----------



## MountainMeadows (Jun 19, 2009)

Addicting ! ! Hah - Lori - you are in so much trouble ! ! Time to start building taller fences ! !











Stac


----------



## JeanH (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey Lori,

Glad to see you have my boy! I picked him up in Bend as a wild, baby boy. I think he was only 3 or 4 mos. old at the time. I named him "Set the Style", and he was going to be my new pleasure driving pony.

Of course, that was all before I left Oregon for Wyoming. If you ever are coming through Laramie, give me a holler!

Jean Howard


----------



## hairicane (Jun 26, 2009)

Sure hope they are not addicting like the minis...

Ha ha ha, of course they are I got 1 less than 2 years ago and now have 9!!! Your new boy is lovely!!!


----------

